# ziauddin forms!!



## hareem (Jul 19, 2007)

does any know when are the admission forms for ziauddin university available from?i checked every other site of that university...but no info available #baffled


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Is that a private or government college?


----------



## danny (May 26, 2007)

Admission forms are either available from the registrar's office or you may download a pdf version of it from the official website:

Admission. Ziauddin Medical University.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

You rock danny.


----------

